# El problema con Marruecos es gravisimo y no se esta solucionando



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

Menuda invasión que están organizando en España . Leo miles de comentarios de Marroquíes en redes sociales y todos son hablando mal de nuestro país ( encima que viven en el ) , cuando el rey marica mohamed vi ordeno la invasion en Ceuta ni un puto comentario de un moro criticando a su rey . Dos formas totalmente opuestas de ver el mundo pese a separarnos 17 kilómetros de mar . Con Marruecos tendremos guerra seguro y cada Marroquí que dejamos entrar en nuestro país es un potencial candidato a asesinar Españoles cuando estalle el conflicto . Guerra que estallara seguro , sino lo hace es porque bien sumisos les habremos regalado literalmente medio país


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Menuda invasión que están organizando en España . Leo miles de comentarios de Marroquíes en redes sociales y todos son hablando mal de nuestro país ( encima que viven en el ) , cuando el rey maroca mohamed vi ordeno la invasion en Ceuta ni un puto comentario de un moro criticando a su rey . Dos formas totalmente opuestas de ver el mundo pese a separarnos 17 kilómetros de mar . Con Marruecos tendremos guerra seguro y cada Marroquí que dejamos entrar en nuestro país es un potencial candidato a asesinar Españoles cuando estalle el conflicto . Guerra que estallara seguro , sino lo hace es porque bien sumisos les habremos regalado literalmente medio país



En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las dehesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.

Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.

Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



Fijate lo que son las cosas : ahora País Vasco es un geriátrico sin futuro alguno dedicado a vivir de las limosnas que les de Madrid ( Castilla) .


----------



## hartman4 (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Menuda invasión que están organizando en España . Leo miles de comentarios de Marroquíes en redes sociales y todos son hablando mal de nuestro país ( encima que viven en el ) , cuando el rey maroca mohamed vi ordeno la invasion en Ceuta ni un puto comentario de un moro criticando a su rey . Dos formas totalmente opuestas de ver el mundo pese a separarnos 17 kilómetros de mar . Con Marruecos tendremos guerra seguro y cada Marroquí que dejamos entrar en nuestro país es un potencial candidato a asesinar Españoles cuando estalle el conflicto . Guerra que estallara seguro , sino lo hace es porque bien sumisos les habremos regalado literalmente medio país



viven en el y de el.


----------



## LionelHutz (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Fijate lo que son las cosas : ahora País Vasco es un geriátrico sin futuro alguno dedicado a vivir de las limosnas que les de Madrid ( Castilla) .



Ya te digo, lo mejor seria darles la independencia y que se mueran de hambre.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Fijate lo que son las cosas : ahora País Vasco es un geriátrico sin futuro alguno dedicado a vivir de las limosnas que les de Madrid ( Castilla) .



España sin los territorios históricos es un estado fallido. Que vive de las rentas básicas, de los fondos estructurales europeos y de los que nos roba al País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña. España, cueva de ladrones y vagos. La ruina de la península ibérica y de Europa. 
Estamos todos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago y ladron.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España sin los territorios históricos es un estado fallido. Que vive de las rentas básicas, de los fondos estructurales europeos y de los que nos roba al País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña. España, cueva de ladrones y vagos. La ruina de la península ibérica y de Europa.
> Estamos todos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago y ladron.



País Vasco ya casi no tiene relevancia económica dentro de España , la edad media es altísima y la identidad cultural vasca en unos años habrá desaparecido por completo ( 30% nacidos son moronegros ) . País Vasco es un territorio fallido que imagino actualmente vive del resto de España sin aportar nada . Cataluña con su decadencia va por el mismo camino de ser dependiente total del resto de España


----------



## LionelHutz (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España sin los territorios históricos es un estado fallido. Que vive de las rentas básicas, de los fondos estructurales europeos y de los que nos roba al País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña. España, cueva de ladrones y vagos. La ruina de la península ibérica y de Europa.
> Estamos todos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago y ladron.



bah, estas exagerando. Yo creo que lo mejor es darlese la independencia y que se jodan.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> bah, estas exagerando. Yo creo que lo mejor es darlese la independencia y que se jodan.



El problema es que no se puede dar la independencia porque económicamente no sean viables . Sino Asturias también debería ir en el paquete . Son territorios deficitarios pero nos toca mantenerlos porque a diferencia de ellos nosotros nos fijamos en la historia y no en la pela


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2022)

Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta

Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050











La lupa del escándalo de sobornos en el Parlamento europeo pasa de Qatar a Marruecos


Las autoridades marroquíes habrían buscado asegurarse el apoyo de la UE en asuntos como migración o el Sáhara Occidental. Las investigaciones del 'Qatargate' apuntan ahora hasta a 60 eurodiputados bajo sospecha.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050



Hace días ha estallado el escándalo de la zorra vicepresidenta del parlamento Europeo con maletas llenas de dinero de Qatar y Marruecos para votar a favor del Sáhara Marroquí o beneficiar a Marruecos en la agricultura que exporta a Europa en detrimento de España . Es repugnante total que un país súper pobre y bananero como Marruecos corrompa con dinero a Europa . No tiene el más mínimo sentido y deja el orgullo Europeo por los suelos .


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050



El blanqueo de la dictadura Marroquí y de sus pestilentes ciudadanos que han hechos las ultimas semanas los medios de comunicación Españoles y Europeos tiene un tufo terrible .


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Hace días ha estallado el escándalo de la zorra vicepresidenta del parlamento Europeo con maletas llenas de dinero de Qatar y Marruecos para votar a favor del Sáhara Marroquí o beneficiar a Marruecos en la agricultura que exporta a Europa en detrimento de España . Es repugnante total que un país súper pobre y bananero como Marruecos corrompa con dinero a Europa . No tiene el más mínimo sentido y deja el orgullo Europeo por los suelos .



Y más lo es que España no se plante y permita que hundan a nuestros agricultores.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050



¿Alguna sospecha?.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050



Al principio me parecías un loco y que decías cosas sin ningún sentido pero das en el blanco . Los narigudos estan metidos hasta el fondo en Marruecos para desestabilizar España y sorprendentemente los Rusos y sus propagandistas ( pedro baños ) desde hace semanas se han puesto manos a la obra para desmoralizar a los Españoles con Ceuta y Melilla . Increíble que el cerdo de Baños ( ex coronel ) pusiese la bandera de Marruecos y les felicitarse en un tweet o que hablase de rendir Ceuta y Melilla sin pelear esas plazas porque no tendríamos nada que hacer ( me cago en los muertos del coronel ) . Esos cerdos cobran en Rublos, dirhams y shekels


----------



## Flures911 (27 Dic 2022)

Solucionar? Los españoles no tenemos descendencia, ellos de 3 para arriba, en nada están mandando aquí, antes de los que pensamos.


----------



## Euron G. (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles.



Bueno, ahora volvéis a la endogamia propia del RH negativo, pactando con terroristas y demás. 

¿Mejor así?


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Solucionar? Los españoles no tenemos descendencia, ellos de 3 para arriba, en nada están mandando aquí, antes de los que pensamos.



Tiene solución, de momento los Marroquíes son el 10% de la población de España . Un 10% no pueden arrollidar a 40 millones de Españoles .


----------



## Onesimo39 (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España sin los territorios históricos es un estado fallido. Que vive de las rentas básicas, de los fondos estructurales europeos y de los que nos roba al País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña. España, cueva de ladrones y vagos. La ruina de la península ibérica y de Europa.
> Estamos todos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago y ladron.



Para empezar, los catalanes junto con gallegos son los inmigrantes históricos. Cuando se prohibió la importación de paños extranjeros para fomentar la industria catalana, Cataluña pegó el pelotazo para arriba y Castilla para abajo porque respondieron los países europeos con la prohibición de la importación de grano castellano.

Cuando eran pobres, eran los mas patriotas como hoy en día lo es Andalucía, pobre y patriota... Pero como sucede en las familias humildes que todos son hermanos, cuando hay dinero de por medio demuestran la basura que son.

La historia de Vascongadas es la de España a pesar del tremendo lavado cerebral igual que cualquier región española. Todas las regiones españolas tienen su lengua propia o casi todas, es muy cómodo para robar hablar de cultura propia y si no hay pues como la basura de izquierda andaluza se la inventa, hasta el lenguaje andaluz...

Solo son una colección de políticos de mierda con ansias de poder y anchos bolsillos con los tontos útiles que les quieran seguir.

Saludos y Arriba España


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Tiene solución, de momento los Marroquíes son el 10% de la población de España . Un 10% no pueden arrollidar a 40 millones de Españoles .



El índice de vagos en España es escándaloso. Si los moros vienen con un mínimo proyecto de pais abrazareis el islam con tal de no dar un palo al agua. 

El problema que tenéis con los moros no es cultural, es que temeis que las donaciones de Europa y de los territorios históricos es para repartir entre más y no va a llegar.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Al principio me parecías un loco y que decías cosas sin ningún sentido pero das en el blanco . Los narigudos estan metidos hasta el fondo en Marruecos para desestabilizar España y sorprendentemente los Rusos y sus propagandistas ( pedro baños ) desde hace semanas se han puesto manos a la obra para desmoralizar a los Españoles con Ceuta y Melilla . Increíble que el cerdo de Baños ( ex coronel ) pusiese la bandera de Marruecos y les felicitarse en un tweet o que hablase de rendir Ceuta y Melilla sin pelear esas plazas porque no tendríamos nada que hacer ( me cago en los muertos del coronel ) . Esos cerdos cobran en Rublos, dirhams y shekels




Como buen español haces de la mentira un arte y de traición una manera de vida, cainiana eso si.

Pedro Baños respecto a Ceuta y Melilla quiso decir exactamente lo contrario. España tiene las manos atadas con los territorios por la OTAN, debido a que Marruecos es el principal aliado de EEUU e Israel. INCAPACIDAD MILITAR Y DIPLOMATICA de España debido a esta circunstancia.

*De hecho es el único militar español que sostiene que Marruecos es es principal enemigo de España desde hace años. *Ahí están las emerotecas. En 5 segundos lo tienes en Google.

Pero vaya tu actitud es como la del resto del parlamento español, traidores a su país en favor de los amos anglos. Abrazais la agenda 2030, aplaudis como focas al nazi de Zelenski( aunque ataque a empresas españolas y os acuse de genocidas a los españoles frente al parlamento de Los Países Bajos), el cambio climático las 6 vacunas y la OTAN. Sin rechistar. Nada nuevo.

Ignorantes, ingenuos o las dos cosas. Vuestros intereses están en Washington y Londres y la cueva de ladrones que es Bruselas, no en España.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Bueno, ahora volvéis a la endogamia propia del RH negativo, pactando con terroristas y demás.
> 
> ¿Mejor así?



Prefiero que mi patria desaparezca ante de mezclarse con chusma, sinceramente.


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Menuda invasión que están organizando en España . Leo miles de comentarios de Marroquíes en redes sociales y todos son hablando mal de nuestro país ( encima que viven en el ) , cuando el rey maroca mohamed vi ordeno la invasion en Ceuta ni un puto comentario de un moro criticando a su rey . Dos formas totalmente opuestas de ver el mundo pese a separarnos 17 kilómetros de mar . Con Marruecos tendremos guerra seguro y cada Marroquí que dejamos entrar en nuestro país es un potencial candidato a asesinar Españoles cuando estalle el conflicto . Guerra que estallara seguro , sino lo hace es porque bien sumisos les habremos regalado literalmente medio país



Ya os vais dando cuenta. Ahora os falta incluir en este puzle la presión a Marruecos del mundo islámico para islamizar Europa entrando por España, aprovechando la de miles de campañas y ONG que han blanqueado la venida de supuestos inmigrantes buscando una vida mejor, huyendo de la miseria... y nos la han colado. 
Tenemos el Caballo de Troya dentro. Sólo están esperando la señal.
Ellos NO se comunican por internet NI por teléfono. Tienen sus propias redes. Su gente de confianza, son los que los viernes se transmiten las informaciones de mezquita en mezquita y nadie, repito, nadie, se va a enterar por mucha tecnología del CNI.


----------



## gromenauer (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Tiene solución, de momento los Marroquíes son el 10% de la población de España . Un 10% no pueden arrollidar a 40 millones de Españoles .



Visto así, no hay problema ninguno, pero hay otra parte a considerar:

¿Cuantos del 90% de españoles son descendientes marroquís de segunda o tercera generación, que por tanto, al haber nacido aquí tienen nacionalidad española?


----------



## circodelia2 (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.




Sigue haciendo el gili que a los separatistas también os va a llegar el filo de las cimitarras puto subnormal, venga al ignore. 
....


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> La lupa del escándalo de sobornos en el Parlamento europeo pasa de Qatar a Marruecos
> 
> 
> Las autoridades marroquíes habrían buscado asegurarse el apoyo de la UE en asuntos como migración o el Sáhara Occidental. Las investigaciones del 'Qatargate' apuntan ahora hasta a 60 eurodiputados bajo sospecha.
> ...



Ni es sólo Qatar ni son sólo los diputados del Parlamento Europeo.

Mirad a vuestro alrededor. Seguro que en vuestro barrio ya han puesto una mezquita (o dos en mi caso) o un Centro Cultural Islámico y varias carnicerías Halal así como locutorios donde se envía dinero, putillas y drogas... todo está organizado.


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El blanqueo de la dictadura Marroquí y de sus pestilentes ciudadanos que han hechos las ultimas semanas los medios de comunicación Españoles y Europeos tiene un tufo terrible .



El blanqueo del islam y de los moritos lleva tiempo por todo el mundo.
Por unos segundos pon en tu mente a la mora con la bandera de EEUU de Hiyab.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Ya os vais dando cuenta. Ahora os falta incluir en este puzle la presión a Marruecos del mundo islámico para islamizar Europa entrando por España, aprovechando la de miles de campañas y ONG que han blanqueado la venida de supuestos inmigrantes buscando una vida mejor, huyendo de la miseria... y nos la han colado.
> Tenemos el Caballo de Troya dentro. Sólo están esperando la señal.
> Ellos NO se comunican por internet NI por teléfono. Tienen sus propias redes. Su gente de confianza, son los que los viernes se transmiten las informaciones de mezquita en mezquita y nadie, repito, nadie, se va a enterar por mucha tecnología del CNI.



Exacto, como los americanos entre 1775 y 1776 se comunicaban en las iglesias y los bares sin que los del Imperio Británico pudieran hacer nada, los árabes musulmanes van de mezquita en mezquita y de lugar halal en lugar halal. 
Con el boca a boca y con el papel y boli no hay tecnología que valga


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Tiene solución, de momento los Marroquíes son el 10% de la población de España . Un 10% no pueden arrollidar a 40 millones de Españoles .



Veo que no os dais cuenta de que los progres irían en el bando moruno. Son mayoría.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



Subnormal si inmigraban a las regiones NAZIS HIJAS DE PUTA COMO
LAS VASCONGADAS, NAVARRA Y CAGALUÑA es porque los españoles de esas putas regiones son unos vagos de Mierda que no trabajan.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Dic 2022)

El problema de Marruecos acaba.en guerra


----------



## escudero (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050



por eso muchos criticamos a la otan, y al mundo anglo en general. Nos tienen un odio historico, y no les importa dilapidar dinero con tal de que españa desaparezca, son ellos los que estan haciendo subir a marruecos.

ser español y no odiar al mundo anglosajon, es ilogico.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España sin los territorios históricos es un estado fallido. Que vive de las rentas básicas, de los fondos estructurales europeos y de los que nos roba al País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña. España, cueva de ladrones y vagos. La ruina de la península ibérica y de Europa.
> Estamos todos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago y ladron.



Pero si os los cargáis a tiro limpio.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Al principio me parecías un loco y que decías cosas sin ningún sentido



Para eso sirve la TURBOSUBNORMALIZACION constante que aplican los ñarigudos en medios y redes. Para que esteis tan habituados a la mierda que os meten en la boca, que cuando veais a alguien que os dice LO QUE DE VERDAD PASA, os creais que es un tarado

Pasa lo mismo con la historia. Si os estan bombardeando la sesera 24/7 inventandose putas imbecilidades de jirle, cuando alguien os cuenta todo lo que ocurrio realmente, es como si os estallara la cabeza


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Hace días ha estallado el escándalo de la zorra vicepresidenta del parlamento Europeo con maletas llenas de dinero de Qatar



La oligarquia de mierda politica que hay en este continente desde 1945 ya sabemos de sobra que son simples chupapollas de sus amos y que defienden los intereses en nuestro continente de sus jefes

Pero este movimiento tiene que tener algo detras muchisimo mayor que un simple soborno. No se ponen EUROPA, GUSA Y LA PUTA ULS, todos en puto bloque, alineados a hacerle mamadas al puto sultan, solo porque hayan recibido sobornitos de medio pelo

Aqui pasa algo mas. No se si es que han descubierto algun puto supermineral desconocido para el gran publico en el sajara y se lo quieren adueñar los ñarigudos, o si lo que se esta fraguando es simplemente la destruccion definitiva de España, y para ello necesitan apuntalar bien la espada con la que nos piensan filetear. Pero desde luego aqui pasa algo mucho mas gordo que un patetico soborno de mierda a una puta ramera chupapollas de bruselas


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero si os los cargáis a tiro limpio.



Gracias a Dios ese tiempo  ya pasó. 

En cualquier caso el genocidio español contra mi patria y el resto del mundo se puede contar por millones de inocentes. Mujeres y niños.

Claaaro que esa parte de la historia es borrada por arte de magia...que listo.

Apesar de todo ningún español es tiranucable pero una buena patada en los cojones si que os mereceis muchos de vosotros.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> País Vasco ya casi no tiene relevancia económica dentro de España , la edad media es altísima y la identidad cultural vasca en unos años habrá desaparecido por completo ( 30% nacidos son moronegros ) . País Vasco es un territorio fallido que imagino actualmente vive del resto de España sin aportar nada . Cataluña con su decadencia va por el mismo camino de ser dependiente total del resto de España



Batuatroit


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Al principio me parecías un loco y que decías cosas sin ningún sentido pero das en el blanco . Los narigudos estan metidos hasta el fondo en Marruecos para desestabilizar España y sorprendentemente los Rusos y sus propagandistas ( pedro baños ) desde hace semanas se han puesto manos a la obra para desmoralizar a los Españoles con Ceuta y Melilla . Increíble que el cerdo de Baños ( ex coronel ) pusiese la bandera de Marruecos y les felicitarse en un tweet o que hablase de rendir Ceuta y Melilla sin pelear esas plazas porque no tendríamos nada que hacer ( me cago en los muertos del coronel ) . Esos cerdos cobran en Rublos, dirhams y shekels



Harta repetir que os oigais la intervencion completa de Baños porque dice justo lo contrario.


----------



## guaita (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



El que no sabes escribir eres tú, de*h*esas


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Gracias a Dios ese tiempo ya pasó.
> 
> En cualquier caso el genocidio español contra mi patria y el resto del mundo se puede contar por millones de inocentes. Mujeres y niños.
> 
> ...



Dejate de rollos que los muertos los habéis causado vosotros (por la espalda, lo cual es señal de muchos cojones) y luego cuando vais a Málaga nadie os pega dos buenas hostias.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

guaita dijo:


> El que no sabes escribir eres tú, de*h*esas



Bueno, dehesas o de aquellas.
Lo importante es participar.


----------



## Rocker (27 Dic 2022)

En Asturias los odiamos. Reconquista 2ª parte si hace falta.


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El problema de Marruecos acaba.en guerra



No creas. Puede ser Sáhara 2.0
Al tiempo.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Dejate de rollos que los muertos los habéis causado vosotros (por la espalda, lo cual es señal de muchos cojones) y luego cuando vais a Málaga nadie os pega dos buenas hostias.



Bueno, Málaga es el epicentro del fascismo español con una devoción fervorosa a la Legión y sus svasticas. Vagos y peligrosos, si.


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Exacto, como los americanos entre 1775 y 1776 se comunicaban en las iglesias y los bares sin que los del Imperio Británico pudieran hacer nada, los árabes musulmanes van de mezquita en mezquita y de lugar halal en lugar halal.
> Con el boca a boca y con el papel y boli no hay tecnología que valga



Ni infiltrados que valgan. Los alérgicos al jamón se conocen todos y además temen a las leyes morunas, o sea que les corten el cuello sus hermanos musulmanes si los traiciona, pero si traiciona a los infieles, tendrá hotel tres estrellas, con gimnasio y saldrá cobrando el paro.
Pues todavía hay quien no lo sabe.
Hasta al CNI lo engañaron los supuestos infiltrados en el islam. No, no los controla nadie. Y los "lobos solitarios" de eso nada. Y si ahora no hay atentados, ha sido porque lo tenían dispuesto así, probablemente para no perjudicar al mundial de Qatar, pero lo consideren oportuno, lo harán. Aunque ya sabéis que la cúpula últimamente ha decidido no hacer masacres porque es más fácil extender el islam utilizando las democracias. Es más fácil y encima les ayudamos.
La Democracia era buena, ya no.


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Bueno, Málaga es el epicentro del fascismo español con una devoción fervorosa a la Legión y sus svasticas. Vagos y peligrosos, si.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Dic 2022)

A ver si echais al troll que se os ha colado que no para de decir tonterias en el hilo.


----------



## anonimo123 (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



Métete tu Suiza ibérica por el culo.


----------



## serie de netflix (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050



con costumbres de anglosionistas que obviamente odian a españa y al hombre blanco en general


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Métete tu Suiza ibérica por el culo.



Deja de cobrar la paguita con mi dinero vago!!


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Bueno, Málaga es el epicentro del fascismo español con una devoción fervorosa a la Legión y sus svasticas. Vagos y peligrosos, si.



Son tan vagos que hay tres cotizantes por jubileta.
Igual que en tu país (y otros del norte del estado) donde hay más pensionistas que trabajadores.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



Chavalito, porque parece que tienes 14 años. No tienes ni puta idea de historia, solo de panfletos de mierda que es lo que lees con inventos románticos del siglo XIX para haceros creer especialitos, cuando sois un mojón pinchado en un palo a la hora de plantar batalla a los pueblos de España unidos y formados en ejercitos bajo la cruz de borgoña o la bandera de España. Por eso estais como estais, lloricas de los cojones.

Y navarra cuando perdió su soberanía tenia dos opciones: caia en manos de Francia o en manos de Castilla. Una pena que no acabarais con Francia, hoy dia seríais un clon de provincia francesa neutralizada culturalmente como lo es el pais vasco frances o la cataluña francesa. Isabel cometió el error de conservaros los fueros, pero aun con esas, no os fue mal y conservasteis mucho del antiguo reino.


----------



## Tails (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Menuda invasión que están organizando en España . Leo miles de comentarios de Marroquíes en redes sociales y todos son hablando mal de nuestro país ( encima que viven en el ) , cuando el rey maroca mohamed vi ordeno la invasion en Ceuta ni un puto comentario de un moro criticando a su rey . Dos formas totalmente opuestas de ver el mundo pese a separarnos 17 kilómetros de mar . Con Marruecos tendremos guerra seguro y cada Marroquí que dejamos entrar en nuestro país es un potencial candidato a asesinar Españoles cuando estalle el conflicto . Guerra que estallara seguro , sino lo hace es porque bien sumisos les habremos regalado literalmente medio país




Las dictaduras no dejan la posibilidad de criticarla

Por muy mal que viven en Corea del norte a nadie se le ocurre decir nada


----------



## Gotthard (27 Dic 2022)

escudero dijo:


> por eso muchos criticamos a la otan, y al mundo anglo en general. Nos tienen un odio historico, y no les importa dilapidar dinero con tal de que españa desaparezca, son ellos los que estan haciendo subir a marruecos.
> 
> ser español y no odiar al mundo anglosajon, es ilogico.



Un español de bien mea mirando a Inglaterra.

Lo del odio histórico no es ninguna tontería, no hay ni un pueblo europeo occidental que no haya sido derrotado severamente por tropas o marineros españoles y las derrotas españolas a manos de otros son tan épicas que no conviene relatarlas, a menos que se invente una fábula. Nos desprecian, pero saben que los hicimos arrodillarse... y cualquier dia otra vez estamos guerreando, que es nuestro ser.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Ni infiltrados que valgan. Los alérgicos al jamón se conocen todos y además temen a las leyes morunas, o sea que les corten el cuello sus hermanos musulmanes si los traiciona, pero si traiciona a los infieles, tendrá hotel tres estrellas, con gimnasio y saldrá cobrando el paro.
> Pues todavía hay quien no lo sabe.
> Hasta al CNI lo engañaron los supuestos infiltrados en el islam. No, no los controla nadie. Y los "lobos solitarios" de eso nada. Y si ahora no hay atentados, ha sido porque lo tenían dispuesto así, probablemente para no perjudicar al mundial de Qatar, pero lo consideren oportuno, lo harán. Aunque ya sabéis que la cúpula últimamente ha decidido no hacer masacres porque es más fácil extender el islam utilizando las democracias. Es más fácil y encima les ayudamos.
> La Democracia era buena, ya no.



La democracia sólo es buena en una sociedad regida por la Santa Biblia y con cultura democrática.
A día de hoy, vamos camino de convertirnos en Sudáfrica, Rhodesia y la Argelia francesa.
Y sí, solo los poquitos que abandonan el islam nos tendrán lealtad, los demás irán todos contra nosotros.
Los infiltrados del Mossad sí que lograron ganar mucho en la lucha por la supervivencia de Israel, pero en Europa Occidental nos hemos dejado adoctrinar en la endofobia, abandonamos nuestra fé cristiana y a diferencia de los que sufrieron el comunismo, no nos importa perder nuestra libertad y nuestra prosperidad.
Como dijeron Ahmed Ben Bella, Houari Boumeddiane y Gadafi, nos conquistarán con el vientre de sus mujeres


----------



## Gotthard (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Al principio me parecías un loco y que decías cosas sin ningún sentido pero das en el blanco . Los narigudos estan metidos hasta el fondo en Marruecos para desestabilizar España y sorprendentemente los Rusos y sus propagandistas ( pedro baños ) desde hace semanas se han puesto manos a la obra para desmoralizar a los Españoles con Ceuta y Melilla . Increíble que el cerdo de Baños ( ex coronel ) pusiese la bandera de Marruecos y les felicitarse en un tweet o que hablase de rendir Ceuta y Melilla sin pelear esas plazas porque no tendríamos nada que hacer ( me cago en los muertos del coronel ) . Esos cerdos cobran en Rublos, dirhams y shekels



Me parece que Baños es un sinvergüenza ¿Ese señor es militar en activo? Me parecería increible. 

Ceuta y Melilla el problema insoluble que tienen para el puto moro es que son militarmente una pesadilla, tremendamente defendibles, con bunkeres, blocaos y trincheras que tienen siglos de asentamiento y seria una carniceria (halal, eso si) sacar a los legionarios y regulares de sus posiciones defensivas.... y eso contando con la dimension enana que tiene nuestro despliegue ahi (tamaño de brigada, no de división, para no molestar al moro). 

Incluso en los momentos mas chungos del desastre de Annual los esqueletos de dos regimientos fueron capaces de defender Melilla... y Melilla es "lo facil" comparado con Ceuta que a lo abrupto del terreno le suma ser una peninsula y una ciudadela y estar a tiro de las baterias costeras del Estrecho.

Por eso saben perfectamente que la unica forma de robarnos (que no recuperar, ambas ciudades fueron fundadas por europeos) es que algun hijo de la gran puta de tantos que tenemos cobrando dinero de los impuestos y cobrando un plus de los moros, haga la traición al estilo Don Julian. 

Cuidado con los moros y su tayiqqa, que nos la meten doblada.


----------



## alas97 (27 Dic 2022)

Se prevé la perdida de Occitania, pero esta vez sin pegar un lanzazo en la panza.

Ojo a la jugada del psoe poniendo las nalgas y del felpudo diciendo que es por el bien de la unidad "nazional".


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Chavalito, porque parece que tienes 14 años. No tienes ni puta idea de historia, solo de panfletos de mierda que es lo que lees con inventos románticos del siglo XIX para haceros creer especialitos, cuando sois un mojón pinchado en un palo a la hora de plantar batalla a los pueblos de España unidos y formados en ejercitos bajo la cruz de borgoña o la bandera de España. Por eso estais como estais, lloricas de los cojones.
> 
> Y navarra cuando perdió su soberanía tenia dos opciones: caia en manos de Francia o en manos de Castilla. Una pena que no acabarais con Francia, hoy dia seríais un clon de provincia francesa neutralizada culturalmente como lo es el pais vasco frances o la cataluña francesa. Isabel cometió el error de conservaros los fueros, pero aun con esas, no os fue mal y conservasteis mucho del antiguo reino.



Tardaba a salir el caballero mierda legionario.

Revisa los de libros de historia y mira como acabo la mierda de cruz de Borgoña y como los protestantes se limpiaron el culo con ella.

Allí aun recuerdan la "furia española" y todas las atrocidades que cometiste allí contra la población civil indefensa en Los Paises Bajos....Valientemente terciosss. Valientes.

El mundo os odian por motivos más que sobrados.

Lástima que ganasteis la guerra de la independencia y masacrasteis los afrancesados.

Cambiamos ilustración, laicismo, libertad y democracia por paletismo, vaguedad, untracatolicismo integrista y barbarie.


----------



## dragon33 (27 Dic 2022)

Cuando un Español se preocupa de Marruecos demuestra ser un mierda, desde cuando un pais tercermundista va a ser un problema pringados.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Cuando un Español se preocupa de Marruecos demuestra ser un mierda, desde cuando un pais tercermundista va a ser un problema pringados.



Cuando hace frontera contigo y la primera potencia mundialla les arma y les rie las gracias, te tiene pillado por los huevos.
Sois de un fatuo que tira para atras.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> bah, estas exagerando. Yo creo que lo mejor es darlese la independencia y que se jodan.



Menos rollos, que aunque no sea nacionalista, en España vive de la deuda y Europa todo dios desde la hostia de años.
Aunque visto que el guerracivilismo de los ultra-españoles-autonomistas de las dos Españas ya lo tenéis implantada hasta el tuetano, ya casi que la propongan VOX y el PP.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Cuando un Español se preocupa de Marruecos demuestra ser un mierda, desde cuando un pais tercermundista va a ser un problema pringados.



Pues imagínate. Son tercermundistas total , podríamos arrasarles pero no hay ninguna disposición por parte del gobierno de hacer eso , por el contrario están totalmente comprados por Marruecos y no hacemos más que ceder en todo . Ese es el peligro , estamos gobernados por hijos de puta traidores .


----------



## Gotthard (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tardaba a salir el caballero mierda legionario.
> 
> Revisa los de libros de historia y mira como acabo la mierda de cruz de Borgoña y como los protestantes se limpiaron el culo con ella.
> 
> ...



Bocazas, ahora mismo vivo en Leiden, Holanda del Sur y mañana me nacionalizo si me apetece, porque llevo un cojon de años por estos sitios. Nos tienen una mezcla de odio y respeto, porque todavia resuenan las derrotas que les hicimos. Y las guerras de religión terminaron en tablas. El sur catolico y el norte protestante. Como anecdota, en estos tiempos de ateismo y de atomización de las iglesias protestantes, hay muchos que se pasan a catolicos y por primera vez en 300 años en Paises Bajos hay más católicos que protestantes.

Por cierto, que buen numero de navarros y vizcainos habia en los tercios de flandes.


----------



## Persea (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Menuda invasión que están organizando en España . Leo miles de comentarios de Marroquíes en redes sociales y todos son hablando mal de nuestro país ( encima que viven en el ) , cuando el rey maroca mohamed vi ordeno la invasion en Ceuta ni un puto comentario de un moro criticando a su rey . Dos formas totalmente opuestas de ver el mundo pese a separarnos 17 kilómetros de mar . Con Marruecos tendremos guerra seguro y cada Marroquí que dejamos entrar en nuestro país es un potencial candidato a asesinar Españoles cuando estalle el conflicto . Guerra que estallara seguro , sino lo hace es porque bien sumisos les habremos regalado literalmente medio país



La pregunta clave es: ¿Cuantos Morad hay en la policia y el ejercito?









Morad dice que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí: “No me han querido ver español en ningún lado”


Así lo afirma el artista urbano en “Lo de Évole” de laSexta




www.larazon.es













Tropas marroquíes en el Ejército español







www.hispanidad.com


----------



## abe heinsenberg (27 Dic 2022)

Los marroquos hacen por qué los políticos españoles están comprados y somos una colonia anglo y del entre europeo lo suyo sería aliarse con Mauritania Argelia y los saharauis y.expulsar a todos los moronegros


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Prefiero que mi patria desaparezca ante de mezclarse con chusma, sinceramente.



Efectivamente, tu patria "desaparece" cuando desapares tu y tus iguales, pero pasando a ser otra. Como la energía, que se transforma ¿o crees que tu patria se decidió con la tierra al nacer en alguna galaxia y "desaparece" contigo? De eso va el tema de hecho, de que "desaparezcas" o te transformes


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tardaba a salir el caballero mierda legionario.
> 
> Revisa los de libros de historia y mira como acabo la mierda de cruz de Borgoña y como los protestantes se limpiaron el culo con ella.
> 
> ...



En tu país haceis atrocidades contra población indefensa en 2010.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Cuando un Español se preocupa de Marruecos demuestra ser un mierda, desde cuando un pais tercermundista va a ser un problema pringados.



Pues suena bien tu frase, y la suscribiría. El problema es que el hatajo de palurdos que son las tribus berberiscas cuando viene alguien y los organiza se convierten en un problema, nos paso con la invasión arabe y nos paso con la influencia turca en la piratería.... ahora los nuevos amos son los yankis.


----------



## coronavirus-informatico (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



Tu retraso mental pasa mas alla de la muga


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Bocazas, ahora mismo vivo en Leiden, Holanda del Sur y mañana me nacionalizo si me apetece, porque llevo un cojon de años por estos sitios. Nos tienen una mezcla de odio y respeto, porque todavia resuenan las derrotas que les hicimos. Y las guerras de religión terminaron en tablas. El sur catolico y el norte protestante. Como anecdota, en estos tiempos de ateismo y de atomización de las iglesias protestantes, hay muchos que se pasan a catolicos y por primera vez en 300 años en Paises Bajos hay más católicos que protestantes.
> 
> Por cierto, que buen numero de navarros y vizcainos habia en los tercios de flandes.



Y los requetes vascos y navarros eran los mayores fundamentalistas catolicos en el Bando Nacional.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

Por lo que decís, entiendo que a la OTAN y más concretamente EEUU/RU, les vendría bien organizarle a España en Ceuta y Melilla una guerra tipo la del Maidan.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y los requetes vascos y navarros eran los mayores fundamentalistas catolicos en el Bando Nacional.



Y el que tuvo, retuvo...


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Por lo que decís, entiendo que a la OTAN y más concretamente EEUU/RU, les vendría bien organizarle a España en Ceuta y Melilla una guerra tipo la del Maidan.



Y es curioso que no sólo la Otan . Rusia y sus medios y propagandistas están calentando también ese avispero . Los Americanos y los Rusos nos quieren abrir ese frente .


----------



## escudero (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un español de bien mea mirando a Inglaterra.
> 
> Lo del odio histórico no es ninguna tontería, no hay ni un pueblo europeo occidental que no haya sido derrotado severamente por tropas o marineros españoles y las derrotas españolas a manos de otros son tan épicas que no conviene relatarlas, a menos que se invente una fábula. Nos desprecian, pero saben que los hicimos arrodillarse... y cualquier dia otra vez estamos guerreando, que es nuestro ser.



si, pero los unicos que conservan ese odio historico, son la esfera anglo.Por eso cite al pamplinas este, que siempre esta defendiendo a usa en la guerra de ucrania, un avispero donde a nosotros no se nos ha perdido nada.
Y un pais serio, daria apoyo a usa a cambio de cedernos el control de marruecos sin limitaciones.

Pero como hay subnormales que no se enteran, pues ahi apoyando la esfera anglo, que no hace mas que ayudar a desestabilizar a españa.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y es curioso que no sólo la Otan . Rusia y sus medios y propagandistas están calentando también ese avispero . Los Americanos y los Rusos nos quieren abrir ese frente .



Mecagoenlaputa. Lo del Sahara con Argelia habrá influido para que Rusia se meta en esa ¿no?.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Al principio me parecías un loco y que decías cosas sin ningún sentido pero das en el blanco . Los narigudos estan metidos hasta el fondo en Marruecos para desestabilizar España y sorprendentemente los Rusos y sus propagandistas ( pedro baños ) desde hace semanas se han puesto manos a la obra para desmoralizar a los Españoles con Ceuta y Melilla . Increíble que el cerdo de Baños ( ex coronel ) pusiese la bandera de Marruecos y les felicitarse en un tweet o que hablase de rendir Ceuta y Melilla sin pelear esas plazas porque no tendríamos nada que hacer ( me cago en los muertos del coronel ) . Esos cerdos cobran en Rublos, dirhams y shekels



Sí claro, la culpa de Pedro Baños (que lleva eones avisando de que Marruecos el problema número unos de España) y de Rusia, que es "aliada" del mayor enemigo de Marruecos.

No, si los otaneros no os consoláis porque no queréis.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Sí claro, la culpa de Pedro Baños (que lleva eones avisando de que Marruecos el problema número unos de España) y de Rusia, que es "aliada" del mayor enemigo de Marruecos.
> 
> No, si los otaneros no os consoláis porque no queréis.



¿Si no?


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Sí claro, la culpa de Pedro Baños (que lleva eones avisando de que Marruecos el problema número unos de España) y de Rusia, que es "aliada" del mayor enemigo de Marruecos.
> 
> No, si los otaneros no os consoláis porque no queréis.



No , habla literalmente de que no hay nada que hacer en una guerra contra Marruecos y que el se conformaría con una solución a lo Hong kong . ¿Que clase de mierda de
Coronel es esa porquería de Pedro Baños que habla de ceder dos ciudades nuestras a un país tercermundista sin pelearlas?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No , habla literalmente de que no hay nada que hacer en una guerra contra Marruecos y que el se conformaría con una solución a lo Hong kong . ¿Que clase de mierda de
> Coronel es esa porquería de Pedro Baños que habla de ceder dos ciudades nuestras a un país tercermundista sin pelearlas?



Escuchate la intervencion completa... dice que lo que no se puede hacer es seguir en la tonica actual o caera por no hacer nada.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No , habla literalmente de que no hay nada que hacer en una guerra contra Marruecos y que el se conformaría con una solución a lo Hong kong . ¿Que clase de mierda de
> Coronel es esa porquería de Pedro Baños que habla de ceder dos ciudades nuestras a un país tercermundista sin pelearlas?



Porque tiene razón, con los políticos actuales no hay nada que hacer. Pedro Baños es literalmente la persona que más campaña ha hecho en contra de Marruecos, que le eches la culpa es para cagar líquido.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Porque tiene razón, con los políticos actuales no hay nada que hacer. Pedro Baños es literalmente la persona que más campaña ha hecho en contra de Marruecos, que le eches la culpa es para cagar líquido.



Mentira , que clase de coronel Español pone la bandera de Marruecos en su twitter para felicitarles por ganar a España ? ¿Que vergüenza de traicion es esa ?


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Mentira , que clase de coronel Español pone la bandera de Marruecos en su twitter para felicitarles por ganar a España ? ¿Que vergüenza de traicion es esa ?



Que sí que sí, que la culpa de Pedro Baños, de tus amigos los anglos no. Pedro Baños y Rusia. Claro que sí campeón.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Que sí que sí, que la culpa de Pedro Baños, de tus amigos los anglos no. Pedro Baños y Rusia. Claro que sí campeón.



Los dos son unos hijos de puta , Baños y la Otan / Estados Unidos . Crítico muchísimo a los dos . Que pasa que si eres anti Otan eres pro putin o viceversa? . Ni estados Unidos ni Rusia , soberanos !


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Escuchate la intervencion completa... dice que lo que no se puede hacer es seguir en la tonica actual o caera por no hacer nada.



Es que escuche la intervención completa y me reafirma todavía más en lo que digo . Baños traidor


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En tu país haceis atrocidades contra población indefensa en 2010.



Como he dicho ese tiempo ya pasó. Cuanto tiempo vais a estar aprovechando os de los mártires de ETA? Cuanto tiempo lo vais a utilizar para justificar vuestras atrocidades?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Es que escuche la intervención completa y me reafirma todavía más en lo que digo . Baños traidor



Pues vaya entendederas tienes...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Como he dicho ese tiempo ya pasó. Cuanto tiempo vais a estar aprovechando os de los mártires de ETA? Cuanto tiempo lo vais a utilizar para justificar vuestras atrocidades?



Y vosotros con las de Franco?


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Bocazas, ahora mismo vivo en Leiden, Holanda del Sur y mañana me nacionalizo si me apetece, porque llevo un cojon de años por estos sitios. Nos tienen una mezcla de odio y respeto, porque todavia resuenan las derrotas que les hicimos. Y las guerras de religión terminaron en tablas. El sur catolico y el norte protestante. Como anecdota, en estos tiempos de ateismo y de atomización de las iglesias protestantes, hay muchos que se pasan a catolicos y por primera vez en 300 años en Paises Bajos hay más católicos que protestantes.
> 
> Por cierto, que buen numero de navarros y vizcainos habia en los tercios de flandes.



A los niños neerlandeses les dicen que viene el Duque del Alba en vez de decirles que viene el coco. Eso demuestra la "estima" que os tienen a los españoles.

Suerte tienes de que no te echen a patadas del país. Conocidos estudiando en Rotterdam les aconsejo ocultar la vergüenza del DNI español y decir que son navarros.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y vosotros con las de Franco?



Igual si dejáis enterrarlos en vez de que estén en frías cunetas ayudaría.

Enaltecer el fascismo del régimen de Franco tampoco ayuda.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Cambiamos ilustración, laicismo, libertad y democracia por paletismo, vaguedad, untracatolicismo integrista y barbarie.



Masonería pura y dura, destrucción total de Francia que está culminando ahora mismo...
La religión mayoritaria de Francia es el Islam, ya hay oficialmente más mezquitas que iglesias cristianas.

Hay tal moronegrada en Francia que en cosa de 30 años no habrá un solo francés autóctono. Pero bueno, qué te digo, si en el País Vasco tenéis una concentración de moronegrada impresionante..., y las vascas obviamente NO tienen hijos (tenéis la natalidad más baja de toda España, y el país de las más bajas a nivel mundial).

Si es que no folláis nada y tenéis una población hiper envejecida, si vuestros políticos nacionalistas vascos os han tomado el pelo y os han metido a calzador a miles y miles de moros y negros. Si total, en una sola generación o dos a lo sumo, ya no habrá un solo vasco autóctono.

Más te vale hacerte a la idea.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Dic 2022)

No saben ni que existe... Conocen el pais vasco, eso sí podéis decir, que sóis etarras y tal, os acogen echando humo



BikeroII dijo:


> Suerte tienes de que no te echen a patadas del país. Conocidos estudiando en Rotterdam les aconsejo ocultar su DNI y decir que son navarros.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Igual si dejáis enterrarlos en vez de que estén en frías cunetas ayudaría.
> 
> Enaltecer el fascismo del régimen de Franco tampoco ayuda.



Cuando devolvais a los 3 gallegos...y a Pertur


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



Fuerte retraso padeces.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Masonería pura y dura, destrucción total de Francia que está culminando ahora mismo...
> La religión mayoritaria de Francia es el Islam, ya hay oficialmente más mezquitas que iglesias cristianas.
> 
> Hay tal moronegrada en Francia que en cosa de 30 años no habrá un solo francés autóctono. Pero bueno, qué te digo, si en el País Vasco tenéis una concentración de moronegrada impresionante..., y las vascas obviamente NO tienen hijos (tenéis la natalidad más baja de toda España, y el país de las más bajas a nivel mundial).
> ...



follar no follan, pero joder... bien que joden.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Mentira , que clase de coronel Español pone la bandera de Marruecos en su twitter para felicitarles por ganar a España ? ¿Que vergüenza de traicion es esa ?



A ver, entiendo que si España con el aplauso unánime de todos los partidos políticos, se ha enzarzado ya con Rusia que es aliada de Argelia y después de lo del Sahara ¿qué batalla se puede librar allí desde el bando del Otanismo/USA/UK? pues ninguna.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Dic 2022)

No defender nuestros intereses ( nuestro país ) nos puede salir enormemente caro . Un país como España desestabilizado por Marruecos con hordas de millones de moronegros entrando sin control alguno traeria tal caos que ya me diréis como se iban a pagar las pensiones por ejemplo . Si se entrega Ceuta y melilla sin pelearlas es el fin definitivo de nuestro país. Canarias y Andalucia caerian de manera acelerada y prácticamente pasaríamos a ser apátridas y con un país totalmente desestabilizado . Si se entregan esas ciudades ( ceuta y melilla ) inmediatamente vendo todas mis propiedades en el país, quemo el pasaporte y nunca más vuelvo a visitar lo que quede de ese territorio de cobardes que no lucha por sus intereses


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Los dos son unos hijos de puta , Baños y la Otan / Estados Unidos . Crítico muchísimo a los dos . Que pasa que si eres anti Otan eres pro putin o viceversa? . Ni estados Unidos ni Rusia , soberanos !



Si la cuestión no es que seas tu, yo, o el otro forero. Es dónde está y que es el Estado Español (a parte de en la ruina). Y es pro globalismo anglo. Ese es una clave que todo el rato se maneja mal; que no se trata de ser o no proPutin, se trata de que a España los inútiles de sus políticos ya la han definido como anti-Rusia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tardaba a salir el caballero mierda legionario.
> 
> Revisa los de libros de historia y mira como acabo la mierda de cruz de Borgoña y como los protestantes se limpiaron el culo con ella.
> 
> ...



Jajaja orto indepe subnormal que solo ha aprendido lo que le han contado en la tele parroquial de catalufia.

Y no, el cambio fue de tradición, honor, religión y sentido de la decencia, por sectarismo, mentiras de estirpe masónica, "libertad" con apellido, solo si piensas como tienes que pensar y una farsa a la medida de los tiranos que dicen promocionarla a la que llaman memocracia. Pero claro una basura como tú es complicado que lo vea.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (27 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> follar no follan, pero joder... bien que joden.



En dos décadas serán una especie en extinción. En otras zonas de España la moronegrada no es ni mucho menos tan sobresaliente como en el País Vasco.

Bilbao por ejemplo DA ASCO, hay determinados barrios que dan miedo. Es algo exageradísimo que no he visto en ninguna otra ciudad española, ni siquiera Barcelona, que ya es decir...

Lo mismo va a pasar con las feministas. En dos décadas se acabó toda esta mierda de adoctrinamiento para la extinción de la raza europea. A muchas les va a pillar con el pie cambiado. Y a los maricones también.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No defender nuestros intereses ( nuestro país ) nos puede salir enormemente caro



Menuda novedad ¿pero de verdad te crees que lo venía pasando ya desde Marzo (y por hablar en corto) le venía bien a España?


----------



## mapachën (27 Dic 2022)

escudero dijo:


> por eso muchos criticamos a la otan, y al mundo anglo en general. Nos tienen un odio historico, y no les importa dilapidar dinero con tal de que españa desaparezca, son ellos los que estan haciendo subir a marruecos.
> 
> ser español y no odiar al mundo anglosajon, es ilogico.



Tú no te has pasado por Birmingham un día cualquiera no?

Los anglos, al menos los brittish, son los que peor están con mucha diferencia... ni Francia está tan jodida.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> En dos décadas serán una especie en extinción. En otras zonas de España la moronegrada no es ni mucho menos tan sobresaliente como en el País Vasco.
> 
> Bilbao por ejemplo DA ASCO, hay determinados barrios que dan miedo. Es algo exageradísimo que no he visto en ninguna otra ciudad española, ni siquiera Barcelona, que ya es decir...
> 
> Lo mismo va a pasar con las feministas. En dos décadas se acabó toda esta mierda de adoctrinamiento para la extinción de la raza europea. A muchas les va a pillar con el pie cambiado. Y a los maricones también.



Es el Pais K Asko... o Batuatroit


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No , habla literalmente de que no hay nada que hacer en una guerra contra Marruecos y que el se conformaría con una solución a lo Hong kong . ¿Que clase de mierda de
> Coronel es esa porquería de Pedro Baños que habla de ceder dos ciudades nuestras a un país tercermundista sin pelearlas?



Inútil, pon el video (completo) donde indica esa falsedad que defecas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Como he dicho ese tiempo ya pasó. Cuanto tiempo vais a estar aprovechando os de los mártires de ETA? Cuanto tiempo lo vais a utilizar para justificar vuestras atrocidades?



Es sangre aún caliente.
Te quieres tú ir de rositas, listillo.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No saben ni que existe... Conocen el pais vasco, eso sí podéis decir, que sóis etarras y tal, os acogen echando humo



Si, y tu puta madre y el cabron de tu padre eran hermanos...españoles, claro.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Es repugnante total que un país súper pobre y bananero como Marruecos corrompa con dinero a Europa . No tiene el más mínimo sentido y deja el orgullo Europeo por los suelos .



Es mas que probable, que todo el dinero que estan gastando proceda de Qatar y de los EEUU, Marruecos no da un solo paso sin tener el respaldo asegurado.

PD- El dinero gastado en espiar a España y Francia, seguro que tiene el mismo origen.


----------



## Alcazar (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Me parece que Baños es un sinvergüenza ¿Ese señor es militar en activo? Me parecería increible.
> 
> Ceuta y Melilla el problema insoluble que tienen para el puto moro es que son militarmente una pesadilla, tremendamente defendibles, con bunkeres, blocaos y trincheras que tienen siglos de asentamiento y seria una carniceria (halal, eso si) sacar a los legionarios y regulares de sus posiciones defensivas.... y eso contando con la dimension enana que tiene nuestro despliegue ahi (tamaño de brigada, no de división, para no molestar al moro).
> 
> ...



Eso no lo dice Pedro Baños, sino el PSOE por boca de momento solo de su ex-ministra Trujillo (la que fué ministra de vivienda de ZP). Esa mujer vive en Marruecos, con pareja marroquí y se dedica a decir eso en conferencias. Es obvio que el PSOE va a vender ese discurso a nivel nacional en breve. Practicamente toda la dirigencia jubilada del PSOE vive del lobbismo pro-marroquí: Felipe, Zapatero, Moratinos, Bono....Pedro Sanchez cuando se jubile también, que bien que se lo ha ganado regalándoles el Sahara.


----------



## zirick (27 Dic 2022)

2 escopetas tengo, cuántas tienes tú?


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Fuerte retraso padeces.



Jaja...puto gordo caballero caballero,. Te sientes identificado eh...Dios como doy en el clavo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Canarias y Andalucia caerian de manera acelerada y ...



No sé, no sé...
Entre el jamón de Jabugo y los rocieros con las vírgenes, los moros salen corriendo... hacia Euzkadi.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> En dos décadas serán una especie en extinción. En otras zonas de España la moronegrada no es ni mucho menos tan sobresaliente como en el País Vasco.
> 
> Bilbao por ejemplo DA ASCO, hay determinados barrios que dan miedo. Es algo exageradísimo que no he visto en ninguna otra ciudad española, no siquiera Barcelona, que ya es decir...
> 
> Lo mismo va a pasar con las feministas. En dos décadas se acabó toda esta mierda de adoctrinamiento para la extinción de la raza europea. A muchas les va a pillar con el pie cambiado. Y a los maricones también.



Bueno, pués si los vascos nos extinguimos en masa, mejor. Así todo el mundo contento. Total, si no va a venir ningún español a nada, ya iremos de vacaciones por España a vernos entre todos y tan felices

(en serio...es un poco obsesivo este tema de los vascos. Que si follamos o no follamos, que si nos han invadido los moronegros que se follan vascas feas, que nos vamos extinguir....quiero decir, mucho más obsesivo de lo que nos obsesiona a los propios vascos, que según parece no es mucho)


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No defender nuestros intereses ( nuestro país ) nos puede salir enormemente caro . Un país como España desestabilizado por Marruecos con hordas de millones de moronegros entrando sin control alguno traeria tal caos que ya me diréis como se iban a pagar las pensiones por ejemplo . Si se entrega Ceuta y melilla sin pelearlas es el fin definitivo de nuestro país. Canarias y Andalucia caerian de manera acelerada y prácticamente pasaríamos a ser apátridas y con un país totalmente desestabilizado . Si se entregan esas ciudades ( ceuta y melilla ) inmediatamente vendo todas mis propiedades en el país, quemo el pasaporte y nunca más vuelvo a visitar lo que quede de ese territorio de cobardes que no lucha por sus intereses



No vengas a Navarra a por tu paguita como el resto de tus paisanos. No eres bienvenido.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Jaja...puto gordo caballero caballero,. Te sientes identificado eh...Dios como doy en el clavo.



Si en el clavo, 185 75 y detenido por no ponerme bozal. 
SUB NOR MAL.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tardaba a salir el caballero mierda legionario.
> 
> Revisa los de libros de historia y mira como acabo la mierda de cruz de Borgoña y como los protestantes se limpiaron el culo con ella.
> 
> ...



Que gilipollas eres! Lávate la puta boca cuando hables de la borgoñona.

¿Vas a comparar la gloria del aspa de San Andrés con la puta mierda que llevas tú o esa basura de ikurriña?

Dedicate a correr detrás de los toros y deja de mancillar la historia de España( de la que, por desgracia, formas parte) y de sus valientes soldados y marinos( muchos de los mejores de ellos vascongadas, por cierto)

O tienes 14 años, o cobras por trolear o eres subnormal no hay otra explicación.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Dic 2022)

No lo conocen, cucky, te ubican como Español ¡¡¡y punto!!! 





BikeroII dijo:


> Si, y tu puta madre y el cabron de tu padre eran hermanos...españoles, claro.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Que gilipollas eres! Lávate la puta boca cuando hables de la borgoñona.
> 
> ¿Vas a comparar la gloria del aspa de San Andrés con la puta mierda que llevas tú o esa basura de ikurriña?
> 
> ...



La Ikurriña que la defiendan los del País Vasco. A mi me la pela, básicamente.

La bandera y los Fueros de Navarra son más antiguos que tu puta España.

Respecto a los valientes soldados españordos. La historia está llena de las atrocidades que han hecho, especialmente a la población civil. En España la guerra civil es un ejemplo, pero allí por donde ha pasado se ha ganado el odio y el desprecio de la población. De Filipinas al Perú. De los Países Bajos al Sáhara a los que abandonaron como perros.

Actualmente el ejército español es una ruina. Totalmente inútil y llena de cobrapaguiteros funcivagos nivel premium. Agujero en los presupuestos. Tengo dos conocidos que llevan toda la vida. Y aparte de tocarse los cojones, no hacen otra cosa.

Excepto la UME lo demás no vale para nada. Es un vivo reflejo de derruida sociedad española.


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> La democracia sólo es buena en una sociedad regida por la Santa Biblia y con cultura democrática.
> A día de hoy, vamos camino de convertirnos en Sudáfrica, Rhodesia y la Argelia francesa.
> Y sí, solo los poquitos que abandonan el islam nos tendrán lealtad, los demás irán todos contra nosotros.
> Los infiltrados del Mossad sí que lograron ganar mucho en la lucha por la supervivencia de Israel, pero en Europa Occidental nos hemos dejado adoctrinar en la endofobia, abandonamos nuestra fé cristiana y a diferencia de los que sufrieron el comunismo, no nos importa perder nuestra libertad y nuestra prosperidad.
> Como dijeron Ahmed Ben Bella, Houari Boumeddiane y Gadafi, nos conquistarán con el vientre de sus mujeres



Con el vientre de sus mujeres, el dinero del petróleo y nuestra infinita ESTUPIDEZ que les ha abierto la puerta y abrazado al llegar.


----------



## germanalca (27 Dic 2022)

Mientras aquí estamos en disputas internas, Marruecos está haciendo los deberes. El día que se vean fuerte nos la van a liar, y encima con miles militares dentro de nuestra frontera.


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Cuando un Español se preocupa de Marruecos demuestra ser un mierda, desde cuando un pais tercermundista va a ser un problema pringados.



Sáhara...


----------



## Sonico (27 Dic 2022)

germanalca dijo:


> Mientras aquí estamos en disputas internas, Marruecos está haciendo los deberes. El día que se vean fuerte nos la van a liar, y encima con miles militares dentro de nuestra frontera.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Sáhara...



Y Rif y Sidi Ifni.
El Rif lo entregamos tras la independencia de Marruecos en 1956, al año siguiente tuvimos la Guerra de Sidi Ifni, y pese a que ganamos en el campo de batalla, nos obligaron en los despachos a entregarlo 10 años más tarde.
También nos forzaron a irnos de Guinea Ecuatorial en 1968, que era mucho menos poderoso que Marruecos.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Con el vientre de sus mujeres, el dinero del petróleo y nuestra infinita ESTUPIDEZ que les ha abierto la puerta y abrazado al llegar.



Estos 2 libros lo explican muy bien, por algo no quieren que los conozcamos: 









Decline and fall : Europe's slow-motion suicide : Thornton, Bruce S : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


161 p. ; 24 cm



archive.org













Eurabia : the Euro-Arab axis : Bat Yeʾor : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Includes bibliographical references and index



archive.org


----------



## Chocochomocho (27 Dic 2022)

Hasta que no os deis cuenta que el enemigo son los rojos dispuestos a abrirse les de piernas y lo que les haga falta no vamos a avanzar. Los marroquíes no van a invadir nada con Argelia al lado, van a optar por ir por la alfombra roja nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Hasta que no os deis cuenta que el enemigo son los rojos dispuestos a abrirse les de piernas y lo que les haga falta no vamos a avanzar. Los marroquíes no van a invadir nada con Argelia al lado, van a optar por ir por la alfombra roja nunca mejor dicho.



Eso es, si Marruecos intenta la guerra con España, podría ocurrir lo mismo que entre China y Vietnam cuando el régimen de Hanoi invadió Camboya en 1979. Creo que Argelia tomaría ventaja de la situación para intentar invadir Marruecos y vengarse de la Guerra de las Arenas.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Pues no me sorprendería, porque les están ahogando económicamente al ir desmantelando las bonificaciones fiscales. Esto es de hoy mismo, sin ir más lejos:








Graduado social, bonificación a autónomos y micropyme: todos los riesgos


El Consejo Andaluz de Colegios Oficiales asegura que afectará gravemente a la base empresarial de Ceuta y Melilla.




elfarodeceuta.es












El PP advierte del «palo enorme» que va a suponer la limitación de la bonificación al 50% para los autónomos en Melilla - MelillaHoy


La formación presionará al Gobierno central para que tramite dicha medida como proyecto de ley "cuanto antes" y que se mantenga la bonificación "con carácter retroactivo" a 1 de enero de 2023 El PP ha advertido del "palo enorme" que va a suponer para los autónomos y la economía de Melilla y...




melillahoy.es


----------



## The Hellion (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> *Un español de bien mea mirando a Inglaterra.*
> 
> Lo del odio histórico no es ninguna tontería, no hay ni un pueblo europeo occidental que no haya sido derrotado severamente por tropas o marineros españoles y las derrotas españolas a manos de otros son tan épicas que no conviene relatarlas, a menos que se invente una fábula. Nos desprecian, pero saben que los hicimos arrodillarse... y cualquier dia otra vez estamos guerreando, que es nuestro ser.



...con la esperanza de que el mar se desborde y se lleve por delante a los holandeses, todo un 2x1.


----------



## ahondador (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050




Pues será el tema de los lobbies bruselianos. Seguramente mojamela ha amenazado con publicar la lista de burócratas a los que tiene en nómina


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Pues será el tema de los lobbies bruselianos. Seguramente mojamela ha amenazado con publicar la lista de burócratas a los que tiene en nómina



Que no ostia. Todos estos politicastros de mierda llevan toda su puta vida cobrando sobornos de todas partes. El que TODO PUTO OCCIDENTE este comiendole el puto nabo a ese sultan de mierda y regalandole por la puta cara territorios gigantescos robados a nosotros y todo el larguisimo ETC, y que nadie diga nada de nada de puto nada, ni tan siquiera absolutamente nadie de nuestro pais, tiene un tufo muy chungo

Esta orden viene de arriba. De arriba del todo. Lo que falta es saber por que, pero sea lo que sea, no pinta nada bien


----------



## Petruska (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un español de bien mea mirando a Inglaterra.
> 
> Lo del odio histórico no es ninguna tontería, no hay ni un pueblo europeo occidental que no haya sido derrotado severamente por tropas o marineros españoles y las derrotas españolas a manos de otros son tan épicas que no conviene relatarlas, a menos que se invente una fábula. Nos desprecian, pero saben que los hicimos arrodillarse... y cualquier dia otra vez estamos guerreando, que es nuestro ser.



Creeis que los HOLANDESES nos odian también?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Dic 2022)

No te va vayas de Navarraaa a-a-áaaaa, flamenconaaaa a-a-aaaaa-a-a-aaaa



BikeroII dijo:


> No vengas a Navarra...


----------



## rondo (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Prefiero que mi patria desaparezca ante de mezclarse con chusma, sinceramente.



Tu si que estás echo chusma,puto nini de mierda


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Dic 2022)

Solo a las cazurras... 



Petruska dijo:


> Creeis que los HOLANDESES nos odian también?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> También nos forzaron a irnos de Guinea Ecuatorial en 1968, que era mucho menos poderoso que Marruecos.



Esto fue una catetada, porque se votó en las 2 regiones y en Fernando Poo (la isla donde está la capital) ganó la opción de seguir siendo parte de España, mientras que en el continente ganó la independencia. Y finalmente se entregó todo junto a pesar de que una región quería mantenerse en España, y al cabo de unos años se descubrió mucho petróleo y gas en la zona del norte de Fernando Poo... Es la peor pérdida estratégica española de todo el siglo XX


----------



## rondo (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Gracias a Dios ese tiempo ya pasó.
> 
> En cualquier caso el genocidio español contra mi patria y el resto del mundo se puede contar por millones de inocentes. Mujeres y niños.
> 
> ...



Jojojo,pero si los vascos vivís de los españoles con el puto cupo vasco,no querías españoles y ahora a comeros moronegros


----------



## rondo (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Bueno, Málaga es el epicentro del fascismo español con una devoción fervorosa a la Legión y sus svasticas. Vagos y peligrosos, si.



El pnv sabe mucho de nazismo,comer moronegros,los vascos sois la raza más cobarde y más huelebragas que hay disfrutad de la moronegrada paleto con boina


----------



## rondo (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Deja de cobrar la paguita con mi dinero vago!!



Pero si eres un Nini que no ha cotizado en su vida


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> No vengas a Navarra a por tu paguita como el resto de tus paisanos. No eres bienvenido.



Paga lo que debes y vete a tomar wind.


----------



## rondo (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Igual si dejáis enterrarlos en vez de que estén en frías cunetas ayudaría.
> 
> Enaltecer el fascismo del régimen de Franco tampoco ayuda.



Pocas cunetas hubo


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Esto fue una catetada, porque se votó en las 2 regiones y en Fernando Poo (la isla donde está la capital) ganó la opción de seguir siendo parte de España, mientras que en el continente ganó la independencia. Y finalmente se entregó todo junto a pesar de que una región quería mantenerse en España, y al cabo de unos años se descubrió mucho petróleo y gas en la zona del norte de Fernando Poo... Es la peor pérdida estratégica española de todo el siglo XX



Como Portugal al darles la independencia a Santo Tomé y Príncipe y a Cabo Verde.
De todas formas, viendo que ni extraemos nuestro gas, nuestro carbón, nuestro uranio, nuestro litio ni nuestras tierras raras, es muy posible que hubieran aprobado una ley para prohibir la extracción de ese petróleo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Creeis que los HOLANDESES nos odian también?



Son los Países Bajunos, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## Petruska (27 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Solo a las cazurras...



Le he insultado yo a usted, señor Bernaldo? Creo que siempre he sido educada, no sé a qué viene esta salida de pata de banco


----------



## rondo (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Si, y tu puta madre y el cabron de tu padre eran hermanos...españoles, claro.



Pero si a tu padre ni lo conociste basura


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Dic 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Le he insultado yo a usted, señor Bernaldo? Creo que siempre he sido educada, no séaqué viene esta salida de pata de banco



No la he insultado, doña Petrusca.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (27 Dic 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Le he insultado yo a usted, señor Bernaldo? Creo que siempre he sido educada, no sé a qué viene esta salida de pata de banco



Cazurro no es un gentilicio?


----------



## Bielsa (27 Dic 2022)

Habeis estado en Ceuta o Melilla? Vamos eso no es europa, no es primer mundo, son unos puebluchos llenos de moros que cuesta mucho mantenerlos, el problema de la inmigracion ilegal se resolveria un 50% dejando esos enclaves de mierda


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Los canarios os odian a los godos. Otro territorio más donde la llegado la mano negra española.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Dic 2022)

Eso es a los ostrogodos, con los visigodos no hay poblema... 



BikeroII dijo:


> Los canarios os odian a los godos. Otro territorio más donde la llegado la mano negra española.


----------



## aron01 (27 Dic 2022)

¿Quién está gobernando desde hace 4 años? Pues ya está.


----------



## schulz (27 Dic 2022)

Después del descubrimiento en Canarias del mayor yacimiento de TELURIO ( por ahora ) las cosas estan dando vueltas..Pero no solo eso , sino
muchas mas materias primas, Gas , Petróleo etc etc.
.Desde luego con la creación mundial de Zonas económicas , donde muy posible que por aqui tenga amo. ...El pais llamado España , es muy posible y probable, de que sea gobernado de forma atípica..









«El PP será dirigido por Emmanuel Macron a través de Luis Garicano y el grupo político ´Renew Europe´ -Renovar Europa- del que fue Vicepresidente».


Gabriel Attal, de ascendencia judía -ex Ministro delegado de las Cuentas públicas en el gobierno de Élisabeth Borne, durante el segundo mandato del Presidente Macron, y portavoz del Gobierno de Jea…




eladiofernandez.wordpress.com


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Creeis que los HOLANDESES nos odian también?



A muerte. De hecho es uno de los principales países que tratan bloquear las ayudas de Bruselas a España. Tantos años de ataques y dolor no se olvidan fácilmente.


----------



## heinlein74 (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



Tú eres tonto de natural o es que tus padres son hermanos?


----------



## Persea (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tardaba a salir el caballero mierda legionario.
> 
> Revisa los de libros de historia y mira como acabo la mierda de cruz de Borgoña y como los protestantes se limpiaron el culo con ella.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petruska (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> A muerte. De hecho es uno de los principales países que tratan bloquear las ayudas de Bruselas a España. Tantos años de ataques y dolor no se olvidan fácilmente.



Sí, lo sospechaba, nos odian.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (27 Dic 2022)

La moronegrada es fiel a su rey, pese a que este los sodomice a pelo por un lado y por otro.
La moro inmigramtada no pretenden integrarase. No quieren olvidar sus raices ni adaptarse al reglamento y costumbres de España o de cualquier otro pais el cual ocupen. Ellos tienen ese celo del cual carecemos los españoles y cualquier occidentalizado. Da igual las generaciones que surjan, que todas y cada una, en base a l religion y al idioma, seguiran manteniendo sus raices por encima de su natura.


----------



## Kluster (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Estamos todos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago y ladron.



Pero si estáis manteniendo a moronegros delincuentes con vuestras paguitas premium, pedazo de retrasado.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


>



Un "negro" tiene infinita más humanidad y dignidad que este subhumano.

A veces pienso que tenéis un problema mental-sexual con los morenos. Si no, no se puede entender esta obsesión.


----------



## xagt (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> A muerte. De hecho es uno de los principales países que tratan bloquear las ayudas de Bruselas a España. Tantos años de ataques y dolor no se olvidan fácilmente.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Putos calvinistas oranges


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Pero si estáis manteniendo a moronegros delincuentes con vuestras paguitas premium, pedazo de retrasado.



Como te he dicho hijodeputamalnacidoespañol. Antes quemo nuestra riqueza que entregarla a unos asesinos como vosotros.

Un moreno o cobriso tiene infinitos más valores que un castellano con la navaja escondida. Los moros es otra cosa son mas parecidos a vosotros.


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Dic 2022)

Lo he dicho unas cuantas de veces. Cada delito violento cometido por marroquíes contra nuestra gente debe considerarse como ACTO DE GUERRA y actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Ultraboost (27 Dic 2022)

Huele a cus cus


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ya te digo, lo mejor seria darles la independencia y que se mueran de hambre.



No vale con eso. Además, habría que construir un muro para evitar que huyan al resto de España y esas ratas nauseabundas conspiren desde dentro para destruir las partes de España con futuro.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (27 Dic 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Bueno, pués si los vascos nos extinguimos en masa, mejor. Así todo el mundo contento



Hombre, mi madre vivió en Donostia 3 años de joven, y del País Vasco conservo a buenas amistades. Mi madre es castellana de pura cepa y a la aldea de la cual es originaria bajaba muchísima gente de Santander, Bilbao, Donostia, etc. 

Que se extinga el País Vasco es un suicidio propio de cobardes e imbéciles. Os han traicionado vuestros propios políticos y no habéis levantado ni un dedo contra ellos. La verdad es que es vergonzoso. A mi me da rabia y vergüenza ajena a partes iguales, de "mejor y todos contentos" nada.



ArmiArma dijo:


> Total, si no va a venir ningún español a nada, ya iremos de vacaciones por España a vernos entre todos y tan felices



Todos somos españoles. La última vez que revisé el mapa, formábamos parte del mismo país.



ArmiArma dijo:


> Que si follamos o no follamos




Hombre, es que follar en el País Vasco es de héroes. Aquello es un erial, seamos claros...



ArmiArma dijo:


> que si nos han invadido los moronegros



Coño, pasada la ría en Bilbao, aquello parece Marruecos, macho. Y eso que la última vez que fui fue hace unos años..., me da MIEDO como debe de estar ahora. Esto es una realidad, ¿duele? Pues sí, pero es cierto. Los políticos os han traicionado y vosotros no habéis movido in puñetero dedo para impedirlo.



ArmiArma dijo:


> quiero decir, mucho más obsesivo de lo que nos obsesiona a los propios vascos, que según parece no es mucho



NO es tanto obsesión como estupefacción ante la inacción absoluta de todo un pueblo al unísono. Como ovejas tirándose por un barranco y sin importarles nada en absoluto. Para mi es todo un misterio, te lo digo bien claro.

Mi pareja, que no es de España, cuando llegó y aquí me dijo que le parecía que la gente no tenía alma, que no tenían sangre, que no reaccionaban ante nada, como si estuvieran aletargados. Algo a lo que no le di la mayor importancia se me quedó en la mente ahí metido, y coño, el caso vasco es tal cual.

Ver para creer.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Dic 2022)

heinlein74 dijo:


> Tú eres tonto de natural o es que tus padres son hermanos?



Es una pregunta retórica ¿Verdad?


----------



## Negroponte (27 Dic 2022)

Es evidente que se está favoreciendo a Marruecos por parte de USA y en menor medida de la UE.

La única opción que se me ocurre es que USA quiere retener en África al único país que le sería fiel, Marruecos, dando por perdido o casi, todo el norte de África, que poco a poco (o de golpe en caso de colapso económico occidental), viraría hacia el oriente, China, Rusia y en general, el mundo musulmán casi en pleno.

Así que desde esta suposición es necesario un Gran Marruecos que permita controlar el estrecho al 100% y poder introducirse de forma en África del norte de forma segura. Así que eso, hay que potenciarlo, regalándole el Sáhara, haciendo tratados comerciales, infraestructuras y otras concesiones que, evidentemente, perjudican a España. Pero España es obediente, va a hacer lo que le manden y militarmente, hay que decir que está más segura respecto a la de Marruecos, que podría ser invadido por su vecino junto a otras fuerzas aliadas en coalición, si algo parecido a una IIIGM le diera por estallar.

Otra alternativa es que hayan visto a Argelia como país a ser invadido, que conocido el historial de invasiones usanas tampoco sería raro, aunque parece que tampoco están para librar mucha guerras de forma directa. En este escenario Marruecos podría entrar en guerra en favor de estas concesiones. Y España otra vez, pondría la cama, como aliado.

Sí, es un escenario humillante para España, se mire como se mire.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (27 Dic 2022)

Marruecos tiene el apoyo absoluto de Estados Unidos, Francia e Inglaterra. Malas noticias para nosotros. Recursos naturales y energía, desarrollos turísticos enormes y de agricultura. Eso nos pasa por besar la mano de nuestros enemigos como en Ucrania, y no nos ayudarán.


----------



## Pantxin (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España sin los territorios históricos es un estado fallido. Que vive de las rentas básicas, de los fondos estructurales europeos y de los que nos roba al País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña. España, cueva de ladrones y vagos. La ruina de la península ibérica y de Europa.
> Estamos todos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago y ladron.



En España todos los territorios son Históricos!!!!
Otra cosa son la mierda de los políticos y su manera de enmierdar todo con pajas mentales.
¿Es más territorio histórico navarra que Asturias? ¿O que León?
Amos no me jodas.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> No vengas a Navarra a por tu paguita como el resto de tus paisanos. No eres bienvenido.



A mí que seas nazionalista me da pena, pero poco se puede hacer. No todo el mundo tiene suerte con su genotipo.

Ahora bien, lo de que vayas presumiendo de costear paguitas cuando Navarra es un moco de región con 600.000 habitantes, eso ya es demasié. ¿Qué vais a pagar vosotros de nada? Ni para pagar el café os da.


----------



## RogerKint (27 Dic 2022)

La esquizofrenia del navarro este es graciosa.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Dic 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Creeis que los HOLANDESES nos odian también?



Yo vivo con ellos, y la verdad es que no he experimentado ninguna animadversión en siete años, pero quiza porque estoy en una burbuja de clase acomodada, puede que sea distinto si te vas a vivir a Zaandam con currelas holandeses en un negrizal. Coñas aparte del anecdotario de vacaciones en Alicante y del Duque de Alba, los holandeses tienen un nivel de educación altísimo y cualquier currela holandes habla mejor inglés del que hablaría yo en tres vidas practicando.

A quien no tragan los holandeses es a los musulmanes de cualquier pelaje, que se han inflado a matar gente e intentar masacres así que supongo que lo de las batallas y saqueos de la guerra de los 30 años está un poco aparcado.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Dic 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Eso no lo dice Pedro Baños, sino el PSOE por boca de momento solo de su ex-ministra Trujillo (la que fué ministra de vivienda de ZP). Esa mujer vive en Marruecos, con pareja marroquí y se dedica a decir eso en conferencias. Es obvio que el PSOE va a vender ese discurso a nivel nacional en breve. Practicamente toda la dirigencia jubilada del PSOE vive del lobbismo pro-marroquí: Felipe, Zapatero, Moratinos, Bono....Pedro Sanchez cuando se jubile también, que bien que se lo ha ganado regalándoles el Sahara.



¿Y como es que esa señora no esta con una condena de 30 años por alta traición? Vete a los territorios de ultramar holandeses, franceses o ingleses a apoyar su independencia que verás lo que tardan en sentarte en un banquillo ( o en tener un accidente si la cosa es seria ).


----------



## Teniente_Dan (28 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Hace días ha estallado el escándalo de la zorra vicepresidenta del parlamento Europeo con maletas llenas de dinero de Qatar y Marruecos para votar a favor del Sáhara Marroquí o beneficiar a Marruecos en la agricultura que exporta a Europa en detrimento de España . Es repugnante total que un país súper pobre y bananero como Marruecos corrompa con dinero a Europa . No tiene el más mínimo sentido y deja el orgullo Europeo por los suelos .



Es como si descubrieran que nicaragua tiene comprado al congreso USA, ridículo total


----------



## Teniente_Dan (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La oligarquia de mierda politica que hay en este continente desde 1945 ya sabemos de sobra que son simples chupapollas de sus amos y que defienden los intereses en nuestro continente de sus jefes
> 
> Pero este movimiento tiene que tener algo detras muchisimo mayor que un simple soborno. No se ponen EUROPA, GUSA Y LA PUTA ULS, todos en puto bloque, alineados a hacerle mamadas al puto sultan, solo porque hayan recibido sobornitos de medio pelo
> 
> Aqui pasa algo mas. No se si es que han descubierto algun puto supermineral desconocido para el gran publico en el sajara y se lo quieren adueñar los ñarigudos, o si lo que se esta fraguando es simplemente la destruccion definitiva de España, y para ello necesitan apuntalar bien la espada con la que nos piensan filetear. Pero desde luego aqui pasa algo mucho mas gordo que un patetico soborno de mierda a una puta ramera chupapollas de bruselas



Parece ser que Marruecos tiene las mayores reservas de fosfatos del mundo, necesarias para fertilizantes


----------



## Gotthard (28 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> A los niños neerlandeses les dicen que viene el Duque del Alba en vez de decirles que viene el coco. Eso demuestra la "estima" que os tienen a los españoles.
> 
> Suerte tienes de que no te echen a patadas del país. Conocidos estudiando en Rotterdam les aconsejo ocultar la vergüenza del DNI español y decir que son navarros.



Tu en tu puta vida has conocido un holandes. No solo no me echan del país sino que se preguntan porque no me nacionalizo de una vez (puedo mantener la nacionalidad española al hacerlo).

Por cierto, aqui cuando nos largamos los españoles corrieron rios de sangre con los putos nacionalismos paletos (frisones, holandeses, zelandeses, utrequinos, drentinos, etc, etc) hasta que lograron la unión bajo la Casa de Orange-Nassau... (contra España vivian mejor, que es lo que os pasara a vosotros si algun dia España se rompe y os quedais sin nadie que culpar) esto en el fondo es una amalgama de pueblos que crecieron en aislamiento por la dificultad de comunicarse a través de los pantanos (igual que españa o suiza por las montañas), asi que si empiezas a rebuznar gilipolleces sobre tu odio a España, lo mas probable es que te den un repaso que te dejen sentado sobre la boina.

Si quieres hacerte una idea de como fue la cosa, mira la peli _De Ruyter _que es la produccion mas cara del cine holandes y se refleja todo el navajeo entre provincias hasta que se impuso la monarquía.

Y para tu información, lo del coco/duque de alba se da en Brabante y el norte de Flandes, donde fueron sus campañas principales, no en las provincias del norte.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Gracias a Dios ese tiempo ya pasó.
> 
> En cualquier caso el genocidio español contra mi patria y el resto del mundo se puede contar por millones de inocentes. Mujeres y niños.
> 
> ...



Llora como mujer lo que no supiste defender como hombre. Ni tu padre, ni tu abuelo…


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050











Marruecos acaba de encontrar un filón de 110.000 millones de dólares en petróleo cerca de las costas de Canarias


Marruecos acaba de encontrar un tesoro en una zona muy próxima a las Islas Canarias: un yacimiento de petróleo con una capacidad potencial de extracción...




www.motorpasion.com




.


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> ¿Alguna sospecha?.



Los de siempre. A los que llevan 600 años echando de todas partes hasta q usa les compro media jordania para ver si podia quitarselos de encima.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Dic 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Sigue haciendo el gili que a los separatistas también os va a llegar el filo de las cimitarras puto subnormal, venga al ignore.
> ....



Si tuviéramos una milicia propia y lo ibais a comprobar...

Necesitamos fueros, pero de verdad.

Todos.

Los castellanos los primeros.


----------



## skan (28 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> bah, estas exagerando. Yo creo que lo mejor es darlese la independencia y que se jodan.



Quien no quiera vivir en España que se vaya a otro país, pero la tierra que habitan no es suya sino de todos los españoles.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (28 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Parece ser que Marruecos tiene las mayores reservas de fosfatos del mundo, necesarias para fertilizantes



Fin del hilo, los tres elementos macronutrientes de cualquier cultivo son NPK:

El nitrógeno (N) es la mayor parte del aire, por lo que lo hay en cualquier parte, se produce en forma de abono mineral donde hay energia abundante y barata, por otro lado a mal andar las leguminosas tienen en sus raices una bacterias que son capaces de fijar el nitrógeno del aire al suelo, y lo hacen gratis...

El potasio (K) se obtiene de las sales potásicas, las minas son relativamente abundantes y no tiene más misterio...

Pero el fósforo (P) sólo se puede obtener a nivel económicamente viable de los fosfatos, en el antiguo Sahara español, los españoles descubrieron y pusieron en explotacion las minas de Fos-Bucraa (básicamente son los huesos fosilizados de dinosaurios, aunque es una simplificación)... dado que la población mundial está creciendo de forma desaforada, no habrá suficientes fosfatos para abonar los cultivos... y donde no se pueda echar, los rendimientos por hectárea caen a una puta mierda... las guerras del futuro serán por el agua potable y por los nutrientes que hay que añadir a los cultivos... Para hacernos una idea, antes del uso de los abonos minerales España era capaz de alimentar a unos 16 millones de habitantes, contando con hambrunas cada cierto tiempo, había que dejar las tierras en barbecho y una parte sustancial de lo producido se utilizaba para dar de comer al ganado usado para hacer las labores (mulas sobre todo), ahora con abonos minerales y regadío producimos lo suficiente para 4 veces la población antigua, somos deficitarios en leche y cereales por motivos absurdos, debido a los políticos de mierda que nos gobiernan...


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que no ostia. Todos estos politicastros de mierda llevan toda su puta vida cobrando sobornos de todas partes. El que TODO PUTO OCCIDENTE este comiendole el puto nabo a ese sultan de mierda y regalandole por la puta cara territorios gigantescos robados a nosotros y todo el larguisimo ETC, y que nadie diga nada de nada de puto nada, ni tan siquiera absolutamente nadie de nuestro pais, tiene un tufo muy chungo
> 
> Esta orden viene de arriba. De arriba del todo. Lo que falta es saber por que, pero sea lo que sea, no pinta nada bien



La pasta perro.

Harán el puente/túnel o lo que coño sea en Gibraltar.

La industria se localizará en el norte de África.

Y poco a poco, pieza a pieza, se irá construyendo el orden mundial que dejará la era de los Estados Nación y sus ejércitos en el pasado.

Viene otra cosa, hay que asumir y gestionar moralmente lo que hay.

A los viejos que se agarran a los viejo (euros, dólares soldados, pensiones, seguridá social, vacunas... Y toda esa mierda... ) los van a barrer.

Venceremos los que soñamos con un mundo verde, limpio, unido, y en paz.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Prefiero que mi patria desaparezca ante de mezclarse con chusma, sinceramente.



Joder que troll más malo.
Al ignore.
Se ha equivocado de foro.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (28 Dic 2022)

Marruecos tiene un problema con ellos mismos, tienen una actitud muy autoritaria, arrogante, de guerra consigo mismos y con el mundo, lo puedo medio entender por su historia pero no es plan si quiere sobrevivir a largo plazo. O cambian y se vuelven más diplomáticos o algún día les invadirá Argelia, España o el que sea la mitad de su país.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Parece ser que Marruecos tiene las mayores reservas de fosfatos del mundo, necesarias para fertilizantes



Para empezar esa mina esta en el sajara. Y para seguir, eso de que hace falta es una puta imbecilidad estratosferica. 20.000 años de agricultura CON MIERDA y ahora resulta que no se puede vivir sin esa mierda, usada desde hace menos de 50 añso


----------



## MGJavier90 (28 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Tiene solución, de momento los Marroquíes son el 10% de la población de España . Un 10% no pueden arrollidar a 40 millones de Españoles .



10 jóvenes pueden arrodillar 90 viejos.


----------



## BikeroII (28 Dic 2022)

España y sus socios europeos han cometido las mayores atrocidades en África. Habéis esquilmado sus recursos y saqueado sus riquezas. Habéis promovido guerras civiles, la desestabilizacion. Habéis creado fronteras con tiralineas.

Realmente fueron los británicos con el brazo armado de EEUU (donde nunca llegan las guerras que promueven) los principales artífices tras la caída del imperio Otomano.

Los anglos siguen liándola parda. Siguen desestabilizando Europa y vosotros los aplaudis y os integrais dentro de la organizacion terrorista de la OTAN por tener las paguitas. En vez de tener un ejército europeo que defienda a los europeos. Los anglos descojonandose de vosotros en su puta isla. Viendo como se destruye Europa por enesima vez. Por el norte y por el sur.

Joderos, joderos y recoger las tempestades que vuestros amos anglos os ordenaron sembrar.

Marruecos, los anglosajones e Israel. Ese es el verdadero eje del mal.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Dic 2022)

Cien años escuchando que los moros le invaden, lleva el aspañol promedio.
Será en octubre, pero ni dentro de otros cien.


----------



## Fenris (28 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Parece ser que Marruecos tiene las mayores reservas de fosfatos del mundo, necesarias para fertilizantes



Esa es la clave.
Los fosfatos son IMPRESCINDIBLES para alimentar al puto planeta entero. No recuerdo donde leí que el planeta entero dependerá de esas reservas de fosfato del Sahara. No hay otras ni remotamente parecidas.

También resulta que en aguas del Sahara hay reservas de Coltan y no se que otra tierra rara.


----------



## ahondador (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que no ostia. Todos estos politicastros de mierda llevan toda su puta vida cobrando sobornos de todas partes. El que TODO PUTO OCCIDENTE este comiendole el puto nabo a ese sultan de mierda y regalandole por la puta cara territorios gigantescos robados a nosotros y todo el larguisimo ETC, y que nadie diga nada de nada de puto nada, ni tan siquiera absolutamente nadie de nuestro pais, tiene un tufo muy chungo
> 
> Esta orden viene de arriba. De arriba del todo. Lo que falta es saber por que, pero sea lo que sea, no pinta nada bien




Seguramente tengas razón. Seguramente tenga que ver con la invasion de moronegrada programada y paulatina de Europa. 
Marruecos es muy amigo de USA, Israel y Arabia Saudí:. Los grandes dominadores de la escena internacional, que probablemente están usando Marruecos para todas sus geopolíticas relacionadas con el Europa que como digo concierne inmigración y también gas y tambien minerales y que muy probablemente tienen cogido a mojamela por donde más le duelen con colecciones y colecciones de fotos en intimidad con sus amigos


----------



## ahondador (28 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Cien años escuchando que los moros le invaden, lleva el aspañol promedio.
> Será en octubre, pero ni dentro de otros cien.




Pues vaya tontería ha dicho vd. Los moros ya nos han invadido: Salga vd. a las plazas a partir de la 1 de la tarde y verá vd. el despliegue que ya ha hecho mojamela en España. Es una invasión sin pegar un tiro, si acaso dos o tres camiones o furgonetas estrelladas contra la multitud y eso ya es suficiente para que el españolito medio se refugie en su casa y sólo salgo para comprar el pan para congelar y aguantar 8 días sin salir


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Menuda invasión que están organizando en España . Leo miles de comentarios de Marroquíes en redes sociales y todos son hablando mal de nuestro país ( encima que viven en el ) , cuando el rey marica mohamed vi ordeno la invasion en Ceuta ni un puto comentario de un moro criticando a su rey . Dos formas totalmente opuestas de ver el mundo pese a separarnos 17 kilómetros de mar . Con Marruecos tendremos guerra seguro y cada Marroquí que dejamos entrar en nuestro país es un potencial candidato a asesinar Españoles cuando estalle el conflicto . Guerra que estallara seguro , sino lo hace es porque bien sumisos les habremos regalado literalmente medio país



Y no se va a solucionar, a Sánchez presuntamente lo están chantajeando.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En su día nos pasó parecido a los territorios históricos con los inmis españoles. Fronteras abiertas. Salieron en oleadas de alejadas pedanias castellanas olvidadas y detrroidas. De las deesas extremeñas sin saber leer ni escribir. De oscuros pazos gallegos en los que fueron semiesclavos. Todos en busca del sueño navarro de la pequeña Suiza ibérica.
> 
> Ahora los españoles están agarrados como ladillas, imponiendo sus costumbres a las de mi patria. Llenandonos de larvas foraneas. Viviendo del Gobierno de Navarra con dudosas incapacidades permanentes y Viviendo de la renta básica porque no quieren trabajar.
> 
> Cuidado con las fronteras abiertas no os pase como a los navarros, vascos y catalanes.



Subnormal.


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que algo MUY MUY RARO esta pasando con el puto sultanato de mierda ese. No es normal que de repente todo el puto mundo occidental se este dedicando a hacerle MAMADAS sin limite a esos hijos de la gran puta
> 
> Tradicionalmente, ha sido solo por JODER A ESPAÑA, pero no se si es que se esconde algo mas detras que se nos escapa, o si es que simplemente lo que estan buscando es pisar el acelerador y que España desaparezca antes del 2050


----------



## BikeroII (28 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Subnormal.



Venga va, cuéntanos tu experiencia de español espalda mojada en una tierra extranjera con verdes prados y altas montañas en vez de el secarral infecto que te vio nacer.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Los moros ya nos han invadido



Pero eso no es una invasión, son los movimientos migratorios de un mercado laboral capitalista. Todo culpa de los empresarios que se han inflado a traer mano de obra barata para reemplazar la local.

De ahí que todo el talento que había en Esñapa haya ido emigrando. Ahora se están marchando los médicos a Irlanda y en España pronto ejercerán la medicina poco más que los licenciados por la Universidad de La Habana o de El Magreb, y no habrá como para atenderos ni tampoco calidad profesional. Os quitan lo vuestro y os ponen tercer mundo. Es la globalización, imbéciles.

Por cierto, yo en tres semanas me largo y os dejo también. Ahí os quedáis. He intentado quedarme pero ya no da más de sí la cosa. Seguid votando facha para que os lo llenen todo de moros y os dejen sin servicios, luego llorad por los sitios como este. Os irá de puta madre.


----------



## ahondador (28 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pero eso no es una invasión, son los movimientos migratorios de un mercado laboral capitalista. Todo culpa de los empresarios que se han inflado a traer mano de obra barata para reemplazar la local.
> 
> De ahí que todo el talento que había en Esñapa haya ido emigrando. Ahora se están marchando los médicos a Irlanda y en España pronto ejercerán la medicina poco más que los licenciados por la Universidad de La Habana o de El Magreb, y no habrá como para atenderos ni tampoco calidad profesional. Os quitan lo vuestro y os ponen tercer mundo. Es la globalización, imbéciles.
> 
> Por cierto, yo en tres semanas me largo y os dejo también. Ahí os quedáis. He intentado quedarme pero ya no da más de sí la cosa. Seguid votando facha para que os lo llenen todo de moros y os dejen sin servicios, luego llorad por los sitios como este. Os irá de puta madre.




Por su comentario le digo que sí que se vaya y sino le mando yo a la mierd@ y ya


----------



## BikeroII (28 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Y no se va a solucionar, a Sánchez presuntamente lo están chantajeando.



Algún día saldrá a la luz la razón por la que Sanchinflas volvió a abandonar al pueblo saharaui. Intereses económicos en Marruecos, chantaje anglo u otras prebendas. 

Vaticino que como el carnicero de Belgrado, Javier Solana le habrán ofrecido ser secretario general de la organización terrorista OTAN.

Ya saldrá a la luz ya...


----------



## ahondador (28 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España y sus socios europeos han cometido las mayores atrocidades en África. Habéis esquilmado sus recursos y saqueado sus riquezas. Habéis promovido guerras civiles, la desestabilizacion. Habéis creado fronteras con tiralineas.
> 
> Realmente fueron los británicos con el brazo armado de EEUU (donde nunca llegan las guerras que promueven) los principales artífices tras la caída del imperio Otomano.
> 
> ...




Vd. no tiene ni puta idea de lo que dice. España apenas tuvo Guinea y el Sahara y ya ve en qué quedó todo.
Y por supuesto por aquel entonces España no tenía "socios" europeos
Ahora mismo la gran potencia invasora y desestabilizadora en Africa es Francia


Váyase a la mierda y deje de mentir con propaganda izquierdista


----------



## Luck (28 Dic 2022)

tengo muchas ganas que eso pase, a españa le quedan pocos años de existencia, tengo ganas d ver a los putos castellanos bajarles la arrogancia y chuleria a base de pollazo moruno.

Cataluña ya está en la mierda, en parte gracias a esos mismos castellanos, asi que ya me da igual todo, la cosa solo puede ir a mejor. Catalunya tornara a ser rica i plena.


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Dic 2022)

Los moros no tienen capacidad de invadir nada, están peor que nosotros y su sociedad va directa al abismo.

Cuando hablas con moros te das cuenta de que son aún más cuñados y mongolos que el forero medio, esa gente no tiene capacidad de hacer nada.


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (28 Dic 2022)

Encima son todo moros. Las moras se quedan en casa fregando si es que hay alguna. Las que llevan burka son hombres disfrazados que busca interpol


----------



## BikeroII (28 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Vd. no tiene ni puta idea de lo que dice. España apenas tuvo Guinea y el Sahara y ya ve en qué quedó todo.
> Y por supuesto por aquel entonces España no tenía "socios" europeos
> Ahora mismo la gran potencia invasora y desestabilizadora en Africa es Francia
> 
> ...



Cuando comes polla anglo, como buen español aceptas que eres parte del problema.

Y no me diga que soy de izquierdas porque no lo soy. 

La dicotomia izquierda/derecha es para los borregos hispanos que os pensáis que la política y la geopolitica es como un partido de fútbol en el que los otros están en el bando contrario. Cuando los entrenadores de ambos equipos están compinchados y los árbitros comprados.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Por su comentario le digo que sí que se vaya y sino le mando yo a la mierd@ y ya



A la mierda os he mandado yo a vosotros, por insolventes.
Ya no os da ni para pagarle a un comunista más patriota que vosotros.


----------



## Tackler (28 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Tiene solución, de momento los Marroquíes son el 10% de la población de España . Un 10% no pueden arrollidar a 40 millones de Españoles .




Un 10% del total pero cuando descuentas la población +50 años ya no son un 10% sino mucho más. Y cuentas todos aquellos "marroquíes" con DNI español y quitas de la gráfica la población de +50 años te darás cuenta que son muchos y que procrean el doble y a la mitad de edad. Es decir, mientras que un español de media da origen a una nueva generación ellos dan dos. Y para colmo hay españolas que les ayudan poniendo el coño.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (28 Dic 2022)

Aquí mientras se hacen con el país , de mientras en las escuelas y propagandas traidores adoctrinando a los jóvenes y animando a todos a amariconarse , tenemos a traidores en casa que les están allanando el camino , por otro lado cada vez más y más gordos en esta sociedad incapaces de subir 5 escaleras a sprint, llegado el momento no tendrán ni que usar las armas


----------



## schulz (28 Dic 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> Esa es la clave.
> Los fosfatos son IMPRESCINDIBLES para alimentar al puto planeta entero. No recuerdo donde leí que el planeta entero dependerá de esas reservas de fosfato del Sahara. No hay otras ni remotamente parecidas.
> 
> También resulta que en aguas del Sahara hay reservas de Coltan y no se que otra tierra rara.




Estas bastante equivocado. Sí hay reservas en lo que llaman Marruecos ( Mejor el Sahara ) pero lo que nutre a todo el mundo hoy por hoy de fertilizantes es Rusia . Se han descubierto Telurio en Canarias , elemento raro pero muy necesario tecnológicamente. Gas y petróleo hay en Canarias tb..etc etc y mas que se descubrirá en esa zona del Sahara..pero parece que eso pertenece a otro pais..y ni se toca..


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


>



Esto es otra gilipollez. Como si no estuvieran todos los putos servicios secretos del mundo espiando a todo el mundo igual

Ni espias, ni sobornos, ni rabos de begoño. Todo gilipolleces. Esto viene DE ARRIBA, y nadie sabe por que


----------



## midelburgo (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Para empezar esa mina esta en el sajara. Y para seguir, eso de que hace falta es una puta imbecilidad estratosferica. 20.000 años de agricultura CON MIERDA y ahora resulta que no se puede vivir sin esa mierda, usada desde hace menos de 50 añso



No. Marruecos ya tiene reservas enormes de fosfatos sin el Sahara. De hecho los fosfatos del Sahara no se estan explotando. El temor de Marruecos en 1975, era que los españoles lo hicieran, comprometidos a que los beneficios repercutieran sobre los saharauis, ya que eran una provincia española y no una colonia. De esa manera, el control que ejercia Marruecos se diluiria.

Sin esa mierda y la de los nitratos, el planeta puede dar de comer a 2000 minolles de humanos. Que es lo que habia en 1900.


----------



## Kluster (29 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Un moreno o cobriso tiene infinitos más valores que un castellano con la navaja escondida.



Es verdad, tienen unos valores humanos muy hermosos, espero que pronto disfrutes de ellos.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)




----------

